# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] La Chí Tường - Sợ Yên Tĩnh

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

